
Found a security exploit, now what? - kirbdee
I&#x27;ve found a security exploit on a major site. what&#x27;s the best way to tell them without getting any backlash
======
Bino
Have you committed any crime yet? If not try to find the most technical email
on their site or hunt down someone on LinkedIn. However do not make anything
sound like a threat and be upfront with your intentions regarding things like
compensation and disclosure.

